# Board Size....



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

I prices out a job last week. Small apt that sits on a hill. When I price jobs I most times will have the HO or GC get the rock on the job for me. When I was talking to the HO. He was going to get the rock From HD. So I was Planning to do it in 12s. Then He said He was getting 8s. So I told him to Get 10s and I will help him get them in the upstairs apt free if I get the job:whistling2:.He doesnt want the boom truck on the grass and It can get that close to the house. And the stair up the front are very tight and angled.As we were talk I told him 8s would be more money
Now a week later. I called him to see whats up. And he said he can only get 8s in the apt. And he is going to use 1/2 inch on the ceiling and 5/8 on the walls. Now my price is only for 1/2 inch And only 64 10s. Now it 79 8s..:blink:
So any good ideas on how to work this??

I have one idea... Explain that the rock charges me per board. So I have to add on his fee for the extra and now there is more seems so extra material. I will wave my labor. So it will be a extra $250 for 15 boards. I think its fair.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

You say that you have more boards in reality 79 pcs of 8' board is only 2528' and 64 psc of 10' board is only 2560' so you have a difference o 32' one 4x8 less... how could this cost more in material ??? As far as labor i would still add in some extra for my time , since if it was all 12 board it would only add up to about 53 pcs... not sure how your job is laid out but the extra but seems are extra work...... labor and material to finish is what it is and there is no changing that unless you can make up for it over all on the job i'd tell him your price base is on the bigger sheets what do you have to lose ???? the worst is he will say no. unless you are supplying the sheet rock and they charge more per ft it really isn't costing you out of pocket and you did say he was providing it..


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

The break down:
58- 10s
6 -8s green/mold bathroom
5 tile backer board

2320 sqf on 10s =58 
2320 on 8s=72.5 say 73
15 boards 
I was kicking back my labor because the guy liked my price. And would like to get the job. Its in a busy spot of town. And I know he needs more work done.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

More joints with 8' board = more time = more cost as far as labor. If you're hanging it too, I'd point out the difference in weight of 1/2" and 5/8" (maybe throw that in for free to get the job...). Tell him the "extra" is because of his decision to use the different length board and you want to be able to give him the best possible finishing job in spite of the extra work involved. YOU have to decide if you want to "compromise" your pricing to possibly get more work. If he's been around, he'll figure what this job cost him /ft. and he'll expect the same price on the next one. I wouldn't "low ball" the first job hoping to get more work and being able to "slip in" a price increase....


----------

